# Manchester -> Blackpool ride



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 Jun 2008)

Charity Ride with details here... anyone else thinking of doing this?

Myself and a colleague from work are doing it and I wondered if anyone else was up for a bit of a group session (ooerr missus!).

I'm hoping to do it in about 3 and a 1/2 hours (managed 3 and 3/4 last year stopping for a bit to wait for some others) and am planning on a 7.30am start so we miss the mass crowd who take over the roads at all speeds/directions.

I've still yet to book my place, but it'd be nice to meet a few from here and put faces to (user)names as well as having a good ride out.

Cheers.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Jun 2008)

I'd normally be doing it with a few workmates but it's been kicked into the long grass this year......I'll keep an eye on this thread. Might do a there and back.


----------



## Smeggers (26 Jun 2008)

Can't do that one, but have you any experience of the Manchester 100K?

http://www.bike-events.com/Ride.aspx?id=181


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 Jun 2008)

Smeggers said:


> Can't do that one, but have you any experience of the Manchester 100K?
> 
> http://www.bike-events.com/Ride.aspx?id=181


Did it (the shorter one) a couple of years ago on my old hybrid. 

I was cycling with a mate who was on a road bike (he left me for dust at times when overtaking slower people). He changed gear whilst just starting a climb from some traffic lights and managed to snap his frame when his rear derrailleur (sp?) moved into his wheel!! This was at the 20 mile mark and I ended up doing the rest solo on a blisteringly hot day... and didn't (stupidly) stop to refill my bottles at the rest point(s) thus ending up quite dehydrated with a nice layer of crusty salt around my face/neck. 

Haven't done it since.


----------



## Smeggers (26 Jun 2008)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Did it (the shorter one) a couple of years ago on my old hybrid.
> 
> I was cycling with a mate who was on a road bike (he left me for dust at times when overtaking slower people). He changed gear whilst just starting a climb from some traffic lights and managed to snap his frame when his rear derrailleur (sp?) moved into his wheel!! This was at the 20 mile mark and I ended up doing the rest solo on a blisteringly hot day... and didn't (stupidly) stop to refill my bottles at the rest point(s) thus ending up quite dehydrated with a nice layer of crusty salt around my face/neck.
> 
> Haven't done it since.




I've never cycled that far (43 hilly miles last year is my max). Ive never done an organised event or even cycled in a group.

S*d it - Im going to enter!!!

Edit:L Bugger - no Im not - I'll be up a Lake District mountain on that day


----------



## PsychoRider (26 Jun 2008)

i'm riding it Sharkey, so i wouldn't mind joining a group of some sort.... i did it in 3hours 20mins last year on a full suspension MTB so was hoping to beat 3hours on a road bike but to ride in a group is fine,i printed form off last night and was aiming for 8am start as i may have to ride to Manchester yet but 7.30 shouldn't be a problem,i'll post entry tonight.....see ya soon maybe...


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (29 Jun 2008)

PsychoRider said:


> i did it in 3hours 20mins last year on a full suspension MTB so was hoping to beat 3hours on a road bike




Looks like I'm not as fast as I thought... or you accidentally got hooked onto the back of a car at some point! 

3 hours for 60 miles of undulating route seems a trifle too much to aim for (20 mph average) for me... but I guess you could use it as training for your TdF entry! 

My mate has now registered, as have I, for the 7.30 start - I guess we can try to keep up with you and if you start leaving us lagging then you can either slow down a bit or tag onto someone else's wheel who is doing more your pace.

Glad to have you along either way.


----------



## yenrod (29 Jun 2008)

http://www.bike-events.com/Ride.aspx?id=181

*Link dont work for me !*


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jun 2008)

yenrod said:


> http://www.bike-events.com/Ride.aspx?id=181
> 
> *Link dont work for me !*


Omit the hyphen... http://www.bikeevents.com/Ride.aspx?id=181


----------



## PsychoRider (29 Jun 2008)

(HANDS IN THE AIR) My mistake, lmao Sharkey, I must of been dreaming when I typed that I think......I just checked my file and I did it in 4hours 1minute 38seconds......so I would like to beat 31/2 on the road bike..........well the dream was good while it lasted I even saw myself with the Maillot Jaune...


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (29 Jun 2008)

<< breathes a sigh of relief >>


----------



## PsychoRider (4 Jul 2008)

Are you planning to start the ride through the official start point or avoid the crowds by starting a little bit further ahead, I saw a lot of riders doing that last year? 
Still aiming for 7.30am start? Reason I ask is I still haven't signed up if your all still interested doing it as a group?!!
If anybody read my Newcomer thread then you'll know what i'm talking about when I say my Tiagra lever still hasn't arrived so may end up having to ride to Blackpool on the big ring with only 9gears.......unless a miracle happens next week!!!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (4 Jul 2008)

Errr, I'm presuming the official start point - they started people off in groups last year (50 - 75 in each group IIRC) and the little incline from the start took out a few people... didn't seem to be too crowded, we just waited a bit to get the first of the bunch out of the gate and then followed on (mind you, it is a different starting place this year).

7.30 start - yep. My race pack arrived today and 2 chaps from work have signed up for the same time. We're meeting outside Jessops (I think) right by Albert Square... I'll let you know if that changes. I'll PM you my mobile number later next week if you are signing up. You'd be welcome to join us.

Unsure how your gearing would affect you - I only remember a couple of hills/inclines where changing gears was quite useful/necessary - most of the time was spent on the larger ring anyway.


----------



## PsychoRider (4 Jul 2008)

Definitely signing up,the hardest climb i remember from last year was the one to the entrance of the park,but like i said earlier in the thread it was on a full suss MTB. If i lag behind least i tried to keep up and there'll be thousands along route to keep me company lmao
Gonna sign up online now!!!


----------



## PsychoRider (4 Jul 2008)

Ok...just signed up...7.30am start....i'll find out where Jessops is don't know Manchester too well....so just awaiting the pack now


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (10 Jul 2008)

Jessops is, I am reliably informed, on the left as you look at the Town Hall (presumably from Albert Square).

We're meeting at about 7.15am and I've PM'd you my mobile number.

See you there (all being well!).


----------



## PsychoRider (10 Jul 2008)

Just got in from a short ride (16miles 1hour 10 Glossop to Bredbury and back) dreading Sunday lol...legs went a bit jellyfied(made up word?) on some hills and they aren't as big as Sundays. Still no sign replacement gear lever so big ring all the way but worse yet i still haven't recieved my pack with only two postal days left. Just seen message,will reply soon!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (10 Jul 2008)

Don't really remember there being any big hills on the ride last year. Out of the park at the rest stop (some hall or other) was a tad steep, and one where I was drafting a passing ambulance in the p*ssing rain... but other than that my rose tinted specs seem to think it was all okay!! (I may regret saying that!).

The pack just contains your number and some bits of paper for sponsorship - I think you should be okay even if it doesn't arrive as you can (IIRC) check in once you get there.


----------



## PsychoRider (10 Jul 2008)

Yeah the one to the park was steep-ish...the other is that long climb on a sort of carriageway but i remember that was not too bad but on a MTB biggest ring is a 44 lol. The finish has moved i see to the South promenade instead of the park.


----------



## Kestevan (12 Jul 2008)

I've signed up too. 

Not setting off till 8.00 am though as I don't fancy getting up any earlier than 6.00 as it is 

Good luck to the rest of you and might see you in Blackpool for a pint if anyone is interested in meeting up afterwards


----------



## trio25 (12 Jul 2008)

Good luck to everyone riding tomorrow, hope you have a good day.


----------



## PsychoRider (12 Jul 2008)

Kestevan said:


> I've signed up too.
> 
> Not setting off till 8.00 am though as I don't fancy getting up any earlier than 6.00 as it is
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you and might see you in Blackpool for a pint if anyone is interested in meeting up afterwards


Good on ya Kestevan, you maybe settin off 30mins later but you may catch us up you never know lol...have faith.....good luck for the ride!!
Thanks for the Good Luck message trio....i'm sure we all appreciate it....
Good luck all and a have a good safe ride!!!


----------



## fossyant (12 Jul 2008)

Have a good 'un.....weather is supposed to be fine !


----------



## RedBike (13 Jul 2008)

I was suppost to be doing this; but i've got the dreaded man flu. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (13 Jul 2008)

Just got back (family came over so we had to go to the beach etc.) - did it in 3hrs 32mins which is (I think) quite respectable... maaaaaan was that sun hot!!!! 

My calves are burnt (and I don't mean I dragged any young cows along with me) but it was very enjoyable.

The finishing sprint was amusing as 3 of us raced - a chap near the end said it was 200 yards to the finish so my mate took off with me hot on his heels... about 200 yards later we realised the chap didn't actually appreciate how far 200 yards is... and the finish line loomed about another 300 away!! Just enough distance for me to take the lead and do a Mark Cavendish type celebration for the watching fans tourists. I managed to avoid the post race interview though in favour of a burger.


----------



## PsychoRider (13 Jul 2008)

Good to meet you Sharkey...shame about my puncture before the start how embarrassing maybe next time we'll start together eh
Anyhow i clocked it in 3h47m covering averaging 16mph so i'm pleased with that thought i'd hit the 3.5hour mark but the last few miles started to get to me...........now to the southport airshow thread lol


----------



## Kestevan (14 Jul 2008)

Got lost in Manchester on the way to the start.

Managed to set off only 1/2 late and finished in 3hours 37mins.

Headwind coming down the coast road from Lytham was a bugger, spent the rest of the day picking sand out of my hair.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (14 Jul 2008)

Likewise Psycho - sorry it was me on the phone to you that caused the lapse in concentration that led to the puncture!! 

Glad you enjoyed the ride anyway - as it happens we probably could have waited as my Wife and kids didn't make it to Blackpool in time to see us finish (my eldest was not happy about this!!) but apparently I must do it again next year so she can see me.


----------



## DannyP9644 (25 Jan 2009)

hey, me and a group of friends are doing a bike ride from manchester to london and also, we are going from machester to blackpool for training. however, we dont know what routes we should take. any suggestions for either event would be great.

thanks


----------



## dan_bo (27 Jan 2009)

Ride into picadilly and get the train  only joking. An A34-based route will get you as far as oxford...... good luck.


----------



## sammollyrosypads (8 Jul 2009)

*blackpool bike ride*

hi guys and dolls,i am new to this kind of site but not too worried to subscribe because generally cycling people are good people....i will be doing the manchester blackpool bike ride on sunday and would love to invite new friends willing to earn some dough for francis house hospice or just want to enjoy a good day out and have a pint? if you are interested send me a message.....good luck sunday cycling people.p.s the liverpool to chester to liverpool bike ride last sunday was fantastic....i cycle to work and back from hale to cheadle heath daily and love it.....bye for now ..mark


----------



## leeman (11 Jul 2009)

hi, new member too, joined to get a heads up on tomorrows blackpool ride. looking forward to it as its my first charity ride, in fact, my first non-solo ride! just starting to wish i wasn't doing it on a hybrid! good luck to everyone taking part, have a good one!


----------



## fossyant (11 Jul 2009)

Have fun....


----------



## bikebreaker (11 Jul 2009)

*hello*

i'v just joined today..Doing the manchester to blackpool ride tomorrow with a few lads from work... team strategic woo hoo.
the lads are meeting there partners and families after the ride so have got lifts back to manchester.. i'm toying with the idea of riding back is anybody doing the same or know anybody that might be intrested. biggest ride i'v do in a day is 100mile so would be a challenge and half


----------



## PaulB (13 Jul 2009)

I didn't want to post anything about this before the event but I think the company that runs this ride are a bunch of rip-off merchants. For the life of me, I cannot see why anyone would want to give them any money. I did once and I very much regret it, as does at least one major charity who felt so badly about the "service" they received from them last year, they've decided not to have anything to do with them again. They (the charity) e-mailed me after last year's event and said they were disgusted with the blatant profiteering of the company and would never deal with them in the future. You pay money and get what exactly in return? On a regular sportive, you'd get at least a number, route card, back-up, directions, refreshments and a time. With this company, you get Scottish Football Association apart from a very cheap certificate at the finish. On the Skipton 100 last year, I heard awful tales of the marshalls packing up once the first riders had gone through; misdiresctions sending people miles off route and one woman who turned up to watch her husband at about the 60 mile mark was informed the last rider had passed and she was packing up! Every penny of the money you pay goes directly to the company and nothing goes to the charity - you have to raise all that yourself. Personoally, I think they are ripping people off and getting rich on the back of our desire to ride bikes. You'd be better off riding with your club or a group of mates than this load of charlatans.


----------



## leeman (13 Jul 2009)

did the blackpool ride and thought it was pretty good, although, i have to agree that you are probably being a bit ripped off considering the amount of people taking part! searched through the goodie bag (bottle of water, sachet of vimto) looking for a certificate and narrowed it down to an a5 curled up flyer! got nailed down by the prices at the finish line venue too! actual ride great tho apart from a couple of strange people in cars moaning about paying car tax and telling us to get lives!! also my seat morphing into a razor blade about 40 miles in


----------



## Slowwheels (14 Jul 2009)

Wow, poor PaulB, very bitter. I've done rides organised by a couple of companies and they were both on the same basis, your entry fee is for the organisation and sponsorship is for the charity. Stoppped a bit too long at the rest halts and found the wind at Blackpool hard work, other than that had a great time.


----------



## PaulB (14 Jul 2009)

Slowwheels said:


> Wow, poor PaulB, very bitter. I've done rides organised by a couple of companies and they were both on the same basis, your entry fee is for the organisation and sponsorship is for the charity. Stoppped a bit too long at the rest halts and found the wind at Blackpool hard work, other than that had a great time.



I don't believe I'm being bitter in asking what they provide for the money (was it £18?) Compare what they give you with what a well-run event like for instance the White Rose provides and it's chalk and cheese. One organiser has the interests of the cycling community at heart and the other has the interests of his bank balance at heart. Don't let me stop you giving him money if that's what you want, I'm just saying I won't be supporting any events that give nothing to cyclists.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (14 Jul 2009)

PaulB said:


> I don't believe I'm being bitter in asking what they provide for the money (was it £18?) Compare what they give you with what a well-run event like for instance the White Rose provides and it's chalk and cheese. One organiser has the interests of the cycling community at heart and the other has the interests of his bank balance at heart. Don't let me stop you giving him money if that's what you want, I'm just saying I won't be supporting any events that give nothing to cyclists.


I'd actually niaively thought some of the money was going to the Charity!! I raised sponsorship the first time I did the ride, but not for others as I assumed some was for the Charity out of the event fee and it didn't feel right asking for sponsorship for what was just a nice ride out in the countryside (i.e not a huge challenge like a London to Paris for instance).

I'm quite shocked and disappointed.


----------



## Alun (14 Jul 2009)

PaulB said:


> I don't believe I'm being bitter in asking what they provide for the money (was it £18?) Compare what they give you with what a well-run event like for instance the White Rose provides and it's chalk and cheese. One organiser has the interests of the cycling community at heart and the other has the interests of his bank balance at heart. Don't let me stop you giving him money if that's what you want, I'm just saying I won't be supporting any events that give nothing to cyclists.



I did a few of their rides last year, but now feel the same as Paul. I did the Manchester/Blackpool this year because a few friends were doing it and I had said I would. I think a lot of entrants would think that some of the money is going to charity, certainly that is the impression that is given. I thought that it was dangerous in places due to the numbers and experience of those taking part, I'm surprised there were not more accidents, I felt that passing motorists were pretty considerate overall.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> I'd actually niaively thought some of the money was going to the Charity!! I raised sponsorship the first time I did the ride, but not for others as I assumed some was for the Charity out of the event fee and it didn't feel right asking for sponsorship for what was just a nice ride out in the countryside (i.e not a huge challenge like a London to Paris for instance).
> 
> I'm quite shocked and disappointed.


I feel the same as Paul. 

I did the Manchester 100 quite a few times but started to get annoyed with the regular price increases. When I did my first one, it was only about £8 but now it is £16 which seems a lot when you only get water for free at the stops, and event tee-shirts are also extra.

There are marshals on (most of) the 100-odd junctions. That's supposed to be all, but several times marshals were not present and I think they are probably responsible for the signage at 'their' junctions because the signs weren't there either. Result: riders getting lost. I ended up doing an extra 10 miles one year.

Every year I'd get a separate sponsorship form to raise money for the charity/charities. The first few years, I was sponsored by my work mates but getting the money from them afterwards was a right pain so I gave that up.

I don't mind paying for what I get or for what the charity gets. I'm doing the Shakespeare 100 in September and that costs £20, but the organisers promise that they will try to keep their costs down to £2, with £18 going to Macmillan Cancer Support and they are trying to arrange sponsors to supply energy bars and bananas to the riders.


----------



## Alun (14 Jul 2009)

That's more like it! I'd have a go at that if it were nearer.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2009)

Alun said:


> That's more like it! I'd have a go at that if it were nearer.


I was visiting family in the midlands in May and spotted that the Cotswold Challenge was on that Sunday and started from Meriden, not far from where I was staying. I enjoyed that event and quite fancied another ride in the Cotswolds one day, only without _the-headwind-from-hell_!

I chatted to one of the organisers after the ride and he mentioned the Stratford event in September. Now by coincidence I'm scheduled for another family visit that weekend so I have signed up for that event too. My sister has agreed to ferry me and my bike to and from Stratford and will spend a nice day in Shakespeare country while I am out riding.


----------



## lukea6 (14 Jul 2009)

I did it, was a reasonable ride. The barriers in haigh hall park were annoying though. We finished in 3:30 so did ok. Wind was bad in Blackpool! It is a bit expensive, maybe I'll look for other organisers in future.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2009)

lukea6 said:


> I did it, was a reasonable ride. The barriers in haigh hall park were annoying though. We finished in 3:30 so did ok. Wind was bad in Blackpool! It is a bit expensive, maybe I'll look for other organisers in future.


Luke - the best value-for-money events are audaxes. Pop over to the Audax website and you should be able to find something to suit you.


----------



## PaulB (14 Jul 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Luke - the best value-for-money events are audaxes. Pop over to the Audax website and you should be able to find something to suit you.



Definitely agree with this. That Spring into the Dales this year was an absolute belter of a ride.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2009)

PaulB said:


> Definitely agree with this. That Spring into the Dales this year was an absolute belter of a ride.


If you liked _Spring into the Dales_ Paul, you'll _love_ _Season of Mists_. It's always the first weekend in October, is 10% shorter than SITD, but has 10% more hills crammed in! The past two years, we've had glorious weather for it. The event starts and finishes from the same mill in Hebden Bridge and has the same catering laid on.


----------



## Slowwheels (14 Jul 2009)

Interesting that the White Rose Classic is £26 - a lot of bananas in that. It's the same for most charity events - Great North Run entry £42 - it takes a lot of money to organise these events, the main point with these type of events is that they are fun (Mmmm) mass participation and quite social. I for one will continue as they encourage raising money for charities by a lot of people who would never in a month of Sundays manage the easy route on the White Rose. I was suprised to see loads of young lads, not clad in lycra taking part. Fantastic


----------



## PaulB (14 Jul 2009)

ColinJ said:


> If you liked _Spring into the Dales_ Paul, you'll _love_ _Season of Mists_. It's always the first weekend in October, is 10% shorter than SITD, but has 10% more hills crammed in! The past two years, we've had glorious weather for it. The event starts and finishes from the same mill in Hebden Bridge and has the same catering laid on.



I would mate but that's my Duathlon weekend! I do the Helwith Bridge Duathlon every year and the dates clash with the SoM but I would love to do that, especially if it's as good as the SITD. This year, I've decided I'm going to be first over 50 at HB so if I do it, maybe I'll start doing the SoM as from next year.


----------



## lukea6 (14 Jul 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Luke - the best value-for-money events are audaxes. Pop over to the Audax website and you should be able to find something to suit you.



Thanks I'll take a look!


----------

